

There is no heaven: Hawking - BANSAL
http://www.inquisitr.com/107250/hawking-heaven-a-fairy-story-for-people-afraid-of-the-dark/

======
Udo
Why is every little burp that comes out of SH's speech synthesizer news? It's
not like this is a groundbreaking new discovery: religion is unscientific and
arbitrary, film at eleven. To be fair, I like this statement better than his
baseless assumptions about the morals and motivations of alien life, but
still...

